# Hello everyone - cat with chronic kidney disease / failure peeing everywhere



## mvo168 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi all,

First time user to the catforum.com. I would like to ask in the Health forum about ways to cope with my cat peeing everywhere. He is diagnosed with chronic kidney disease / failure (CKD/CKF) or chronic renal failure (CRF). 

He has recently started to pee / urinate everywhere especially on places he has never peed before. He has no problems using his litter box - he still poo-es there and pees there as well. He peed on other places even when we just cleaned his litterboxes. He peed on the bed, sofa, places he has never peed before - when we are around or when we are out. Before this, he peed on the bathroom and floor mats - which were manageable as we could soak & wash them fairly easily. But the mattress & sofa & cushions are harder to wash/clean. We tried putting aluminium foil / other materials to cover the sofa but he pushes the foil aside or he pees on top of the foil which drips into the sofa..

Can other cat owners who have experienced this tell me how to cope / manage it? I've googled and most of the results are diagnosis (CKF/UTI/unhappy/unwell) but not much on how to manage with it. e.g. should i get more litterboxes? or wrap our furniture in plastic (?!) or etc? 

Thanks for sharing in advance what worked for you.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi MVO, 
We have several members who have/had cats with this...
I hope some of them will jump in here, with some ideas, suggestions, and their experiences...
I'm sorry you and your boy are going through this...it's always sad, when our beloved kitties start going down hill
(((HUGS))) and Prayers, 
Sharon


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the forum You have found a good place to get some advice. I don't have experience with this problem directly but I'm sure those who do will want to ask when your cat last went to the vet. If it was recent (this week etc) was a UTI ruled out? If you have not been to the vet since he started peeing on the cushions then he really needs to go get checked out. 

There are plenty of users who have experience with CKD/CKF and they will chime in soon I'm sure. But in the meantime, peeing on soft things like cushions and matts implies a urinary discomfort. Do you see him straining to pee? Like...does he stay in peeing position for longer than normal for no urine output or very little? Do you see droplets of blood? If there is nothing coming out that is highly serious and warrants going to an emergency veterinary clinic! But all of this would be something you would need to take him in to a vet for an exam.

Another possibility is that your cat is a senior with arthritis. Some litter boxes might be difficult/ painful to get in and out of. Try a box with lower sides or a cut out. Likewise if he is arthritic going up and down stairs may be a burden. It might be time to add boxes so there is one on each floor of the house that he has access to.

Again, whether it's a UTI, arthritis or an issue related to kidney disease a vet can give you current diagnoses. Once you have that for us we can really help you.

Lastly, is he the only cat you have or did you recently get a kitten/cat or have any other changes in the routine;new people around, different schedules etc?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I am assuming that you have thoroughly had your baby vet checked and explored options he/she has set out. I'm also going to assume that a UTI has been ruled out.

I have had several cats that died of kidney failure, since I adopt seniors. During their last weeks they would lose control of their bladders and we had to restrict them to a small area somewhere. I always recognize that this is the beginning of the end and their quality of life is compromised. I normally choose to let them go peacefully, in my arms over the rainbow bridge. As heartbreaking as this is you may have to consider that but do talk all options over with your vet.

On a more practical note - if the vet believes his condition is manageable you can get waterproof mattress covers for your bed (if it's not too late already).


----------



## Floridagal (Nov 2, 2014)

Went through this once and when the vet told us there was nothing that could really be done, we made the painful decision to put down our baby - and he was young, only 4 years old!


----------



## ArtNJ (May 18, 2011)

Went through this with our first cat. Thank god we had an honest vet who told us that the services that the "big animal hospitals" offer would buy our cat at most a few months, and they wouldn't be quality months. He told us to take the cat home, make him comfortable, and bring him back when he seemed like he wasn't enjoying life anymore. If I recall right, we tried to keep him in the bathroom for a few weeks (washable floor) but he seemed pretty miserable regardless of what we did. 

If your without a vet you trust, I think its a much tougher situation to know what to do. 

Best wishes.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I dealt with this for the last two years with Kobi. Initially due to congestive heart failure, he was on Lasix and continually drinking and peeing. Then he developed kidney disease. 

I will also assume that this is not a UTI. When this issue developed with Kobi my vet told me that she wouldn't waste my money running tests looking for a UTI. That cats drinking and peeing copious quantities don't develop UTIs. 

Adding more boxes might be beneficial, this way he has a shorter distance to get to a box when the urge strikes him. Use doggy pee pads in the areas he frequents. I also had a bunch of washable human pee pads that I put on the furniture he was most likely to be on, fortunately he only peed on my bed once and I caught it as he was doing it and was able to prevent it from soaking into the mattress. I found there were a few places he liked to go..like between the toilet and wall in the bathroom. Not enough room for a box there, so I put a disposable pee pad there and it worked well. 

If you have forced hot air heat...be aware that they like to pee in the vents that are in the floor. I prevented that by putting plastic storage baskets upside down over the vents...similar to this:

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/United-Solutions-BS0012-Two-White-Set-Organize-Ideal/dp/B003THJZQQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1427224692&sr=8-2&keywords=plastic+storage+basket[/ame]


----------

